# Playing in Europe



## offbeatgravy

Here is my situation: I have always loved hockey and wanted to play competitively, but because of money issues I didn't start playing until Midget, where I played house for three years. After I graduated I didn't yet feel good enough to play college, so instead I just went into school and didn't tryout anywhere. I am now finishing up my degree and trying to figure out where to go and I feel like I should at least explore my options in hockey one more time before I get into a career. 

I have been playing in drop-in / rec leagues the past few years and have improved my skills dramatically. I know it's too late for this year (finishing up my degree anyway), so this is mainly a question for next year. That way I can get into better playing shape if I feel like there is an opportunity. I believe that I could play a higher level, I have just never been given the chance to prove myself.

I live in Canada, but would love to play in another country as travelling is something that I want to do. 

With this in mind, does anyone have any suggestions on how I should pursue this, or know of any opportunities for open tryouts that happen for teams in Europe?


----------



## Elverpond

I dont want to cut on your dreams or anything and I have never seen you play before obviously. However, if you play in rec leagues in Canada you are good enough to play in rec leagues in europe. if you are expecting the rec leagues in canada to be anywhere near the level of pro hockey in europe then I believe that you are don cherry.


----------



## TollefsenFan

How about the nor-2. Its an amateur League, but its in western europe, in a more or less americanized society and u got good job opportunities.


----------



## offbeatgravy

Elverpond said:


> I dont want to cut on your dreams or anything and I have never seen you play before obviously. However, if you play in rec leagues in Canada you are good enough to play in rec leagues in europe. if you are expecting the rec leagues in canada to be anywhere near the level of pro hockey in europe then I believe that you are don cherry.




Yeah I know rec leagues in Europe would be the same level as here and that the pro leagues there are a much higher level of Hockey than rec ones here, I was more just curious on whether it would be easier to get try-outs in Europe rather than Canada or the States.


----------



## Pajicz

Tvank15 said:


> Yeah I know rec leagues in Europe would be the same level as here and that the pro leagues there are a much higher level of Hockey than rec ones here, I was more just curious on whether it would be easier to get try-outs in Europe rather than Canada or the States.




I think it could very well be easier. Although I'm sure they would also get quickly rid of you if they don't think you're good enough. 

It's obviously tough to give any help when I have no clue how good you are, but in Finland I'd guess "III-divisioona" would be the correct level. It's the 5th tier of Finnish league system, but players don't get payed or anything. Or, if you would be good enough, you could get into "II-divisioona", the 4th tier, were some teams arrange work to the players or take care of apartment, eating etc.

If you have any questions whatsoever, feel free to ask here or PM me. Maybe we even could work something out (I have decent connections).


----------



## smitty10

Tvank15 said:


> Yeah I know rec leagues in Europe would be the same level as here and that the pro leagues there are a much higher level of Hockey than rec ones here, I was more just curious on whether it would be easier to get try-outs in Europe rather than Canada or the States.




To be honest, unless you're looking at playing rec-hockey, you're very unlikely to get a tryout for any type of team above a decent 'beer league' team. You have to know that it takes a lot more than improving skills in pickup hockey and being able to skate and stick handle. Having missed out playing high levels of rep hockey throughout your youth will likely be your undoing because (what I take from your post) you never played structured hockey. House League structure is nothing close to A, AA and AAA and the mentality, physicality and know-how is likely not there. I know a couple of guys who played Junior A/OHL and then CIS (these guys are very, very good players) and they are trying the same thing as you're suggesting and having a tough time finding teams.

Take a look at the teams and leagues available throughout Europe and you'll find that most of the players played Major Junior in NA or high levels of junior/minor pro in Sweden, Finland, Germany, Czech Republic, etc.

Like the name suggests, open-tryouts are available to anyone. You could go tryout for an ECHL (AA), CHL (AA), SPHL (A) or FHL (A) team here in North America, but the guys in these leagues are also almost exclusively mid to low-end NCAA or Major Junior players. This is around the same caliber of players that you will be competing for spots with in those leagues.


----------



## robwangjing

I actually contacted a club in the Netherlands and asked them if there was any option for a try-out or a contract for me.

They told me that I was very welcome for a try-out and that I would most likely get a spot on the team. But he could not guarantee me much ice time.

What I told him about myself was simply that I started with hockey late, had played for a very short time and that he should consider me as a beginner/amateur. I also told him that I am OK with skating but not good. My puck-handling is mediocre and I don't shoot very well. I am short(175cm) and kind of skinny(75kg).

I told him something like this, and also that I was interested in getting better at hockey and felt the Dutch league could be good for me. Also that my interest was to be a goaltender or a defenseman. 

This is the 2nd highest league in the Netherlands that I am talking about, not the Eredivisie. But I contacted a Eredivisie-club that had another team in the league below.

So my suggestion to you would be to contact Dutch clubs about the possibility to play in the first or second league in the Netherlands. I think that if you are good they will pick you up to the Eredivisie. And if you are too good for that league then other teams in other leagues in Europe will have heard of you.

Try to send them an e-mail. And I wish you the best of luck. 

Ps. If I remember correctly the team as Eindhoven.


----------



## chis

It's been a few years.. what happened?


----------

